
Good examples of fee-based web biz models you can respect? (besides flickr) - ereldon

======
yaacovtp
1 - Dating sites with targeted communities such as religious peers.

2 - Premium news sites. You see a lot of these with financial sites such as
theflyonthewall.com, briefing.com etc.

3 - Quality tutorial sites. lynda.com

4 - I started paying up for an ad free experience and premium features for
email.before gmail took off.

5 - Job listings on craigslist.

6 - Membership sites. Too many to list.

------
brianmckenzie
Netflix is the first example that springs to mind. They're not purely a web
app, but they're the only thing I'm paying for besides 37signals.

I might pay one of these domain-name-brainstorming sites that are popping up,
not sure yet. Buxfer.com also looks intriguing, not sure if they charge yet.

------
gibsonf1
37signals.com

------
lupin_sansei
O'Reily's Safari book thing.

------
sharpshoot
eBay, PayPal, YouSendIt, Dropsend, WuFoo, SHaadi.com, Stardoll.com

------
especkman
Live Journal, Wordpress.com...

~~~
bootload
_'... There is no money coming in on WordPress.com
(<http://www.wordpress.com)> right now. We don't charge users or show
advertisements ...'_

 _wordpress.com_ isn't funded by fees ~
<http://codex.wordpress.org/User:Matt/WordPress_Inc_Story>

It's all self funded even the hardware. There seems to be lots of confusion
about this. Not the least this article ~
<http://www.airbagindustries.com/archives/008169.php>

Wordpress does pass around the hat for donations but I don't think that would
be classed as a good business model.

~~~
phil
That was 2005 though. Wordpress.com now has quite a few paid premium services.

~~~
bootload
now that I didn't know ... checks ...

_'... Almost everything on WordPress.com is free, and things that are
currently free will remain free in the future, but we do offer paid a la carte
upgrades for things like CSS editing and custom domains. How do we pay for
everything? WordPress.com is run by Automattic which currently makes money
from the aforementioned upgrades, blog services, Akismet anti-spam technology,
and hosting partnerships. ...'_ ~ <http://wordpress.com/advanced-services> and
<http://wordpress.com/about>

stands corrected. Looks like there is more than what first appeared. I notice
they don't advertise this much.

